# Toyo Tourevo Tires



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

http://www.lesschwab.com/tires/passenger/tourevo.asp

When I went researching, I couldn't find too much on tires. I just installed these and wiil review them Tuesday or later. So far they same quiet.


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

AWC said:


> http://www.lesschwab.com/tires/passenger/tourevo.asp
> 
> When I went researching, I couldn't find too much on tires. I just installed these and wiil review them Tuesday or later. So far they same quiet.


These things are amazing. They are spoting inner-wall noise cancellation. IOW, my sytem, rather than needeing to be cranked to the point of clip when on th ehighway, is clean and sparkly. I didn't have to adjust the volume at all from the 25 to the 55 mph hour mark. At 65 mph, the volume knob was at a very conservative and promising 20 instead of 24 on a CDA-9887. 

This isn't an overly technical review, obviously, but they were replacing fairly decent tires. They soak up bumps as if floating down a cloud of boobies. They're great.


----------

